# What is this? :)



## JOETHECROW (Jul 8, 2013)

Dug this yesterday on the teal Sanderson Druggist dig....anyone know?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 8, 2013)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 8, 2013)

About the size of a cereal bowl...


----------



## AlexD (Jul 8, 2013)

Large decorative ashtray? Only a guess [8|]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 8, 2013)

A planter? Those are holes in the bottom, right?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 8, 2013)

I'd say that's definitely what it is now unless you through it out again! Can't think of any other use for it!


----------



## epackage (Jul 8, 2013)

Butter or Cheese dish, meant for any liquids to run off to the area below...


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree, but would add soap dish to possibilities. Most aren't round however.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 8, 2013)

oh - duh! By Jobe, I think he's got it!


----------



## botlguy (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't think we've got it yet. We need more research. I like it though.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 9, 2013)

Yup... cheese strainers look more like strainers. Next guess? Hope someone knows what it is.


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 9, 2013)

HAS ANYONE LOOKED UP THE MAKER ,,  AS TO WHAT THEY MADE,,JUST AN IDEA.


----------



## epackage (Jul 9, 2013)

It's Knowles, Taylor & Knowles and it's a butter/cheese dish, most likely had a top. Later ones had a removable piece that had a hole in the center, this made for easy cleaning. Similar to this one...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 9, 2013)

> Butter or Cheese dish, meant for any liquids to run off to the area below...


I'm with that. Butter and cheese fats ran down and collected after.
 Is/was there a K.T. & K hotel near you? I think that's what I see.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 9, 2013)

> It's Knowles, Taylor & Knowles and it's a butter/cheese dish,


Oops, sorry Jim. 
FROM
 I still wonder about the Hotel/Motel mark though. I guess they just had a production line for that?


----------



## epackage (Jul 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> I still wonder about the Hotel/Motel mark though. I guess they just had a production line for that?


 Yes, I imagine they did...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 9, 2013)

Yup, I was a little hasty with the ? mark, it's all to you. It says that in the link. I wondered about what Hotel may be nearby the dig.
 When did the term Motel come out? I thought that was in the 40's or later but it looks more an M than a H.
 Like Alice said, ...curiouser and curiouser.[]


----------

